# ka24e Hesitation



## stang066 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a 95 D21 ka24e, when I first start driving after it has been parked for a while the truck seems to fall on its face until the rpms reach 2300 and then it runs fine. It continues to do this through all the gears then after driving about 100 yards it acts fine. It doesnt matter if its hot or cold both engine and outside temp. The computer isnt showing any codes the truck has new plugs, wires, cap, rotor, fuel filter, air filter. 

Any insite would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

probably start with cleaning the maf and inspecting the gas tank for debries...

then check all vacumn lines...

is it stick or auto trans..?read the tcu...


----------



## stang066 (Mar 22, 2010)

I will clean the MAF and check vac lines It is a stick and the fuel filter should take care of any debris from the tank.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you are wrong about the tank....


----------



## stang066 (Mar 22, 2010)

please explain.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the gas tank can have so much debris that it clogs the intake sock..


----------



## stang066 (Mar 22, 2010)

then if that were the case the truck wouldn't run fine after driving 100 meters it would die before I get out of the driveway.


----------



## nubleet (Apr 16, 2010)

i have similar issues with my 97. had codes for maf and tps so i replaced both, now codes are gone but i have surging/lobing while idling ~200-700 rpm. any luck on finding out this issue?


----------



## stang066 (Mar 22, 2010)

I cleaned the MAF and it is running smoother. Now it seems to perform perfectly when the engine is running for the first time of the day in the morning when the outside temp is cooler. In the afternoon after being parked all day it drives poorly again. There is a lot of lag as I shift in to each gear then it seems as if the engine wakes up and understands it is supposed to be accelerating. I don't have any codes and it idles fine @ idle.


----------



## nubleet (Apr 16, 2010)

hrm.... seems that i have the exact opposite issue as you. my truck idles terribly but runs like champ if i lay in to it. apparently either i got some bad "new parts" or i mucked something up when i installed them... seemed pretty straight forward to me, but i did clean off everything around the tb and valve cover with some starter fluid. maybe i made a vacuum leak? ill have to check today


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The MAF may still be the problem. Also check the intake system for any vacuum leaks by using a vacuum gauge. Another thing to check is the O2 sensor.


----------



## nubleet (Apr 16, 2010)

so i put the old maf on cause i didnt have time to deal with it today and the truck works fine but has thrown a code...... didnt get any highway time which is where my old maf would mess up which leads me to believe that i got a bunk replacement. i did "clean" my old maf with the alcohol and qtip method, not the reccomended way but again, no time and needed a vehicle today D; Ill definately check the vaccuum lines on my day off and be back for a report.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have mafs for sale...


----------



## nubleet (Apr 16, 2010)

unfortunately i have already purchased one. i ebay'd this


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that link goes to a sign in page..

what did you pay for your ebay maf??


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Warm it up then drive it....If it doesn't fall on it's face again maybe you oughta change your water temperture sensor or at least pull it and clean it!


----------



## stang066 (Mar 22, 2010)

I realized that i hadn't looked at the o2 sensor. I changed it and she is running much better. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

